# WinCC flexible 2008 SP2



## uncle_tom

Hallo allerseits,

beim grossen S wurde gestern das SP2 für WinCC flexible 2008 veröffentlicht

Link

weiterhin wurde Protool abgekündigt

Link

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Kai

Das Service Pack 1 zu WinCC flexible 2008 hat als Betriebssystem noch Windows Vista unterstützt: 



> *Unterstützung neuer Betriebssysteme*
> 
> Microsoft Windows Vista SP1 Business (32 Bit), Ultimate (32 Bit)


ID34780187 Lieferfreigabe: Service Pack 1 zu SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008

Das Service Pack 2 zu WinCC flexible 2008 unterstützt Windows Vista nicht mehr. Stattdessen wird Windows 7 unterstützt: 



> *Unterstützung folgender Betriebssysteme*
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP Home mit SP3 (nur WinCC flexible Micro)
> Microsoft Windows XP Professional mit Service Pack 3
> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional (32 Bit), Ultimate (32 Bit), Enterprise (32 Bit)


 
ID38612975 Lieferfreigabe: Service Pack 2 zu SIMATIC WinCC flexible 2008

Gruß Kai


----------



## falke69

Ist ja alles ganz toll. Aber...

1,5 GB = 1500 MB für ein Servicepack. Ist ja wohl ganz schön übertrieben.

Da ist wohl die Projekterungssoftware nicht ganz so fortschrittlich programmiert worden, dass nur die geänderten Dateien ersetzt werden müssen.

Selbst Microsoft, Adobe, Mozilla, oder ... können das in der Zwischenzeit.

Und sicher muss jetzt auf jeder Anlage, auf der ich an den Paneln was ändern will, zuerst wieder das Betriebssystem upgedatet werden. Toll ! Nicht in jedem Projekt hat man Zeit und Kosten dafür vorgesehen.

Bin also nicht ganz so begeistert von den ganzen Servicepacks. Sei es WinCC oder auch WinCC flexible.

Selbst von SP zu SP wird am Format der Projektdatenbank gebastelt, so dass Kunden mit älterer Projektierungssoftware das Projekt, das ich mit der neuesten Version geändert habe, nicht mehr öffnen können.

Wann hat Siemens endlich eine Datenbank, die sich nicht mehr laufend ändert ?


----------



## stricky

moin,

funktioniert bei euch die knovertierung von SP1 nach SP2 ?

bei bricht der immer mit fehler ab.

wenn ich flexible so start und das projekt lade gehts, dann werden aber sämtliche variablen "geschrottet"

ich würde erstmal sagen ... finger weg oder wie ist es bei euch ?

gruß
christian


----------



## DaMeista

Installation ca. 20 min.
Läuft bis jetzt ohne Probleme.
"Alte" Projekte konvertieren geht ebenfalls.

Und wir haben endlich die Kommentare zu jeder Variablen *freu*


----------



## stricky

hmmm ... ok - will es noch drüber installieren

läuft bei mir auf nem virtual pc ( xp sp3 )


----------



## Günni1977

hi,
habe bisher auch keine Probleme.
hab grad ein kleines OP177-Projekt konvertiert, geändert, übertragen etc. mit OS-Update... hat danach alles wie vorher funktioniert. also bis jetzt alles bestens.


----------



## stricky

nochmal drüber gebügelt ... und jetzt gehts

naja ...

schönen feierabend


----------



## Dragonfire

Gibt es eigentlich schon Winccflex 2008 *incl.* SP2 für die Installation auf Win7?

Die Frage richtet sich an die, welche einen Update Service nutzen.

Habe Probleme 2008 auf Win7 laufen zu lassen speziell weil sich der SQL-Server nicht installieren lässt.

Gruß


----------



## falke69

Hallo zusammen,

Nach dem Update von WinCC flexible 2008 SP1 auf 2008 SP2 kann ich keine
Protool Projekte aus dem Step 7 Manager mehr öffnen, obwohl diese sichtbar sind.

Nach der Installation von WinCC flexible 2008 ohne SP wurden die Protool Projekte
im Simatic Manager gar nicht mehr angezeigt. Mit einem Registry Patch konnte
dieses Problem behoben werden.

Der Registry Patch nützt diesmal nicht.

Das Protool Prejekt lässt sich über den Umweg von Netpro öffnen und auch
editieren. Nur ein Starten direkt aus dem Simatic Manager ist nicht mehr möglich.

Die Option "Protool Integration in Step 7" ist angewählt.

Mein System:
Windows XP SP3, Step 7 5.4 SP5 HF1, Protool 6.0 SP3 HF3


----------



## Paule

falke69 schrieb:


> Nach dem Update kann ich keine Protool Projekte mehr aus dem Step 7 Manager mehr öffnen, obwohl diese sichtbar sind.


Hallo Falke,

probiere mal das Protool Projekt aus dem NetPro heraus zu öffnen, das sollte funktionieren.


----------



## falke69

Hallo Paule, 

danke für Deine Antwort, das habe ich in der Zwischenzeit auch  herausgefunden. So funktioniert es.

Heisst das, dass ich nicht der Einzige mit dem Problem bin ?


----------



## mikimiki

*WinCC2008 SP2 nüchterne erfahrungen*

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute WinCC 2008 SP2 bekommen und auch gleich installiert. Installation verlief ohne Probleme. 
Das erste mal wurde ich schon mal hellwach als ich ein bestehendes Projekt ins neue Format konvertieren musste. Wir haben erst kürzlich auf 2008 umgestellt, jetzt fängt alles wieder von vorne an. 
Die zweite Ernüchterung kam als das Projekt fertig konvertiert wurde.
Das Projekt auf einem MP377 15" hatte in der Entwicklungsumgebung katastrofale Schriftglättung und die Grafiken waren teilweise gar nicht mehr zu erkennen. Die Schrift war total eckig ohne Glättung und bei kleiner Schrift unlesbar.
Tests mit anderen Panels das gleiche TP177, TP277, MP277, MP377 usw.
Habe zwei Bildschirmfotos gemacht zwischen SP1 und SP2, war ein Riesen Unterschied.
Auch auf der zweiten Maschine (PG) das gleiche.
Das waren meine ersten Erfahrungen mit SP2 :sb7:

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Problem??
Danke schon mal im voraus!!


----------



## Ralle

Kommt mir so vor, als hätte ich von dem Problem schon früher einmal gehört. Hast du auf deinem Projektierungsrechner die Einstellungen für den Bildschirm verändert (Schriftgröße, Auflösung etc.)? Das solltest du dann mal testweise wieder auf die Standardeinstellugen setzen (96 dpi Auflösung usw.) und dann noch einmal ein Projekt generieren. Einen Versuch ist es allemal wert.


----------



## mikimiki

An den Einstellungen wurde nichts verändert. Standardeinstellug 96 dpi Auflösung usw. 
Das einzige was ich gemacht habe, ich habe das SP2 drüber installiert.
ClearType ist auch aktiviert. Mir kommt vor daß Cleartype bei WinCC gar nicht reagiert (z.B. im Menue) Es sind alles ganz dünne Schriften, daß ich mir schwer beim lesen tue. 
Also am Monitor (Samsung 24" Widescreen) kann es nicht liegen, da es ja mit SP1 einwandfrei läuft.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Das "ClearType Problem" gibt es schon seit es flexible gibt...
(Passiert aber in der Regel nur wenn es standalone gestartet wird)

Probiere mal:

- flexible beenden
- Start Center -> Autostart-Häkchen weg (wichtig das dies ZUERST noch gemacht wird!)
- Start Center beenden und aus Autostart von Windows entfernen
- vielleicht sicherheitshalber noch nen Reboot
- starte flexible aus Step7 heraus ->

Dann hast du zwar wieder das "flexible merkt sich die Fenstergrößen nicht" -Problem, aber ClearType sollte dann halbwegs greifen.

Edit: OK, das bezieht sich jetzt auf die ES -> mit den Feldern scheint wirklich was nicht zu stimmen da ich gerade auch den ersten 2008sp2 Bug für mich entdeckt habe:

= Wenn ein Textfeld auf einer Anzeige (z.B. Rezpturanzeige) abgelegt wird (z.B. auf einem nicht verwendeten, grauen Bereich) ist dieses in Runtime nicht sichtbar (vor sp2 war es das)


----------



## Maverick80

*Flexible 2008 SP2 Problem*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit heute auch das SP2 drauf und hab damit ein anderes Problem. Wenn ich den Runtime Simulator starte dann hängt es scih auf und gibt in einem Fenster mit Ausrufezeichen folgendes aus: "Siemenshmi.hmiSRT" kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## IBFS

Maverick80 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe seit heute auch das SP2 drauf und hab damit ein anderes Problem. Wenn ich den Runtime Simulator starte dann hängt es scih auf und gibt in einem Fenster mit Ausrufezeichen folgendes aus: "Siemenshmi.hmiSRT" kann mir da jemand helfen ?


 
Wenn ihr mit solchen Problemen, wie mit dem SP2, nicht sofort
der SIEMENS Hotline auf den Keks geht, wie sollen die sonst
wohl erfahren, dass es hakt. 

*Technical Support*
*+49 (0)911 895 7 222*​ 

Wenn man hier* fragt, bekommt man ggf. Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe,
aber wir wollen doch dem Support nicht die Arbeit wegnehmen.
Gerade bei einem frisch ausgeschüttetem ServicePack.

Gruß

Frank

_____________________________________________________
* im Forum
_____________________________________________________


----------



## Maverick80

Danke für die Telefonnummer


----------



## ALEGON

*WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 - WinAC MP2008*

Habe seit ca. 1Woche das SP2 installiert und hatte ebenfalls die Probleme wie von anderen Nutzern beschrieben. Zusätzlich habe ich eine weiteres, gravierendes Problem:
Nach der Konvertierung eines Projektes für ein MP277-8 im Verbund mit der WinAC MP2008 funktioniert die Variablenanbindung der WinAC Bilder zu WinCC flexible nicht mehr. Die Hotline konnte mir bisher nicht helfen.
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Oder hat jemand das Problem schon gelöst ?

Viele Grüße
ALEGON


----------



## netmaster

Des mit der Schriftart und Grafik ist absicht, was ich auch voll verstehen kann. Weil warum sollte es am PC Bildschirm besser dargestellt werden als es in einem Touchpanel nach dem einspiel ist.


----------



## Dr.Best

ALEGON schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 1Woche das SP2 installiert und hatte ebenfalls die Probleme wie von anderen Nutzern beschrieben. Zusätzlich habe ich eine weiteres, gravierendes Problem:
> Nach der Konvertierung eines Projektes für ein MP277-8 im Verbund mit der WinAC MP2008 funktioniert die Variablenanbindung der WinAC Bilder zu WinCC flexible nicht mehr. Die Hotline konnte mir bisher nicht helfen.
> Hat jemand das gleiche Problem? Oder hat jemand das Problem schon gelöst ?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> ALEGON


 
Servus.... 

versuch mal bitte damit, dass du die WinAC Bilder löschst,... die Variablen der WinAC ggf. auch... 

und aus der Bibliothek die Bilder erneut in die Projektierung laden... sollte klappen... 

ca 10 mins arbeit ....

Vermutung liegt dabei das nach der Konvertierung die "internen" WinAC parameter den bezug zum Projekt verloren haben...


----------



## ALEGON

*WinCC flexible SP2*

Hallo Dr. Best,

danke für den Tipp. Habe ich aber auch schon probiert. Wie auch "Temporäre Daten löschen" und anschliessendem Generieren uvm....
Aber mittlerweile habe ich den Fehler gefunden!!
Auf meinem PC hatte ich das Paket WinAC MP2008 V4.1.0 installiert, welches im SP1 auch funktionierte. Ich habe dann die V4.1.1 drüberinstalliert und siehe da: es funktioniert auf einmal alles wieder!!
Diese Tatsache konnte mir die Hotline von SIEMENS nicht nennen.
Okay, die Leute wissen auch nicht immer alles - dennoch habe ich 2 volle Tage mit Fehlersuche verbracht was unserem Auftragsumfang in unserer Firma nicht gerade zuträglich ist. Macht mir nur etwas Angst, ob zukünftige Updates von Siemens überhaupt ausreichend geprüft werden?
Vielen Dank nochmal !


----------



## Dr.Best

hm scheint logisch

grund ist hier das die Version 4.1.0 nur für das MP177 gilt, später wurde dann die version 4.1.1 released für 1/2/377 released, ka was das für ein sinn amchte aber in die falle bin ich auch schon getappt. =)


----------



## mikimiki

netmaster schrieb:


> Des mit der Schriftart und Grafik ist absicht, was ich auch voll verstehen kann. Weil warum sollte es am PC Bildschirm besser dargestellt werden als es in einem Touchpanel nach dem einspiel ist.


 
Es wird am Bildschirm nicht besser dargestellt als am Panel, sondern die Text und Grafikqualität ist gegenüber dem Panel am PC regelrecht miserabel. 

So ein signifikanter Qualitätsverlust kann keine Absicht sein, - das kann nur ein Bug sein.

Hab mich auch schon mit dem Support in Verbindung gesetzt und deren Antwort ist: Das Rendering von SP2 wurde verändert, es wurde an die Produktentwicklung weitergeleitet!

Sollte ich vom Support Anwort bekommen, werde ich es auf jeden FAll hier einstellen! 

Aber vielleicht kommt ja irgenwer früher als der Support drauf wo der Fehler liegt.


----------



## logo78

Ich will das SP2 ja nehmen, aber ich habe angst vor den notwendigen OS-Updates auf meinen Panels, die per DP angebunden sind 
Um mir Laufarbeit zu sparen, route bei normalen Transfers per Ethernet auf DP, dank S7-Routing.

Aber so weit ich das weiss, geht das bei einem OS-Update nicht, ist das so noch aktuell?


----------



## Perfektionist

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> ... Wenn ein Textfeld auf einer Anzeige (z.B. Rezpturanzeige) abgelegt wird (z.B. auf einem nicht verwendeten, grauen Bereich) ist dieses in Runtime nicht sichtbar (vor sp2 war es das)


Das war bei Schaltflächen (glaube ich) schon immer so. Texte hatte ich nie draufgelegt. Aber Linien drübergezogen (Polygonzüge). Und die verschwinden nun mit SP2 ebenfalls hinter der Rezepturanzeige, egal welche Ebenen ich einstelle.


----------



## eYe

Wie lautet nun die Empfehlung, auf SP2 umstellen oder besser (noch) nicht?


----------



## Perfektionist

ich für meinen Teil sag: umstellen!

aber das muss jeder für sich selbst gemäß der Verfügbarkeitsanforderung an seine Anlage / Maschine selber abwägen (never touch a running system)...


----------



## rostiger Nagel

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil sag: umstellen!
> 
> aber das muss jeder für sich selbst gemäß der Verfügbarkeitsanforderung an seine Anlage / Maschine selber abwägen (never toch a running system)...


 
nutzt du es den jetzt? 
wie sind deine erfahrungen, sind da wirkliche verbesserungen?


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das war bei Schaltflächen (glaube ich) schon immer so. Texte hatte ich nie draufgelegt. Aber Linien drübergezogen (Polygonzüge). Und die verschwinden nun mit SP2 ebenfalls hinter der Rezepturanzeige, egal welche Ebenen ich einstelle.


 
Ja, das sagte mir die Hotline auch dass dies schon immer so gewesen sein muss - aber ich habe es ja mit eigenen Augen gesehen dass es ging -> bis sp2, dann war schluss...

Das ist jetzt auch wieder vergessen weil anders gelöst aber irgendwas ist doch immer bei diesem "Produkt".

Letztlich würde ich aber trotzdem hochrüsten weil es schon gar nichts bringt sich an irgendwas festzuklammern (zumal es bis dato noch keine Version gab für die es sich gelohnt hätte das zu tun)


----------



## Perfektionist

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> nutzt du es den jetzt?
> wie sind deine erfahrungen, sind da wirkliche verbesserungen?


rs-plc-aa hat das schon ziemlich auf den Punkt gebracht:





> ... weil es schon gar nichts bringt sich an irgendwas festzuklammern (zumal es bis dato noch keine Version gab für die es sich gelohnt hätte das zu tun)


Aber ganz klar: wenn ich an eine Anlage / Maschine rangehe, handelt es sich sowieso um meist größere Umbauten. Und wenn es dann bei der Hochrüstung kracht, dann hab ich den Siemens gleich mitdrann, wenn der Sch**** nicht funktionieren sollte und ich hab garantiert eine Sicherung in der Hinterhand, mit der die Anlage im Ursprungszustand weiterproduzieren kann.

Aber ganz klar: als Instandhalter würde ich nicht zum Spass aus purem Tatendrang heraus hochrüsten, wenn ich nicht zuvor eine wasserdichte Sicherung des Panels im Altzustand gemacht habe.

Beim Überfliegen der "whatsnew" (die ich leider nicht spontan auf der SUS-DVD fand) sind mir insbesondere die Leistungs-/Funktionserweiterungen der Basic-Panels aufgefallen. Wenn man uncle_toms erstem Link folgt, so findet man dort eine PDF, die die Neuerungen des SP2 beschreibt.


uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> beim grossen S wurde gestern das SP2 für WinCC flexible 2008 veröffentlicht
> 
> Link
> 
> weiterhin wurde Protool abgekündigt
> 
> Link
> 
> Mfg
> uncle_tom


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Na ja viel neues gibt es ja immer nicht daher hofft man zumindest immer daß das Bestehende besser wird...

Das kuriose finde ich (wegen dem festklammern):

Alle schimpfen immer auf Microsoft - aber Windows XP wäre jetzt mal ein "Pfosten" der auch noch ne weile hält.

Normalerweise sollte das aber doch anders herum sein (oder zumindest ebenbürtig) - jedoch war SIMATIC Software -> insbesondere WinCC flexible doch bisher eher nur ein Strohalm...

Es gibt wohl einfach zu viele Leute die damit (trotzdem) was ans Laufen kriegen sonst wäre das vielleicht mittlerweile schon "schneller anders"


----------



## bernd81

Hallo,

habe bei uns in der Firma ein Siemens Programmiergerät mit Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 32Bit jetzt habe ich WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 drauf installiert und dann hat er den Fehler gebracht das das Betriebssystem nicht mehr unterstützt wird. 
Was soll ich jetzt machen ist es schon sinnvoll auf Win7 umzusteigen und wenn ja welche Version (prof, ultimate usw.)
Was ist mit Protool und Step 7 wie lange funktioniert das noch mit Vista SP1?

Danke schon mal im Vorraus


----------



## dalbi

Hi,

es gibt zu WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 mittlerweile einen Hotfix.

WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Update1

Gruss Daniel


----------



## IBFS

dalbi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> es gibt zu WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 mittlerweile einen Hotfix.
> 
> WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Update1
> 
> Gruss Daniel


 
Das ändert aber nix daran, das VISTA mit SP2 nicht mehr geht, oder?

Frank


----------



## dalbi

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nix daran, das VISTA mit SP2 nicht mehr geht, oder?...



Nein, leider nicht.

WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 Update1:

*Dieses Update beseitigt folgende Probleme im Engineering System und optimiert Projektierungsszenarien:*

●  Fehlerhafte Darstellung von Symbolischen EA-Feldern 
Die Eigenschaft "Auswahlliste anzeigen" eines Symbolischen EA-Felds ist aktiviert. Der Modus "Eingabe/Ausgabe" ist eingestellt. Die Eigenschaft lässt sich nicht deaktivieren, ohne weitere projektierte Eigenschaften an dem Objekt zu verlieren. Nach der Konvertierung auf WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 werden die Symbolischen EA-Felder mit schwarzen Rahmen angezeigt. 
●  Fehlerhafte Darstellung von Bildobjekten 
Wenn Sie bestimmte Bildobjekte mit den Pfeiltasten bewegen und der Vergrößerungsfaktor beim Zoom nicht ein Vielfaches von 100% beträgt, dann kommt es zu einer fehlerhaften Darstellung. 
●  Fehlgeschlagener Projekttransfer 
Wenn Sie Grafiken mit einem bestimmten Farbformat in einem Projekt verwenden, dann kann der Transfer fehlschlagen.  

*Dieses Update beseitigt folgende Probleme in Runtime und optimiert Projektierungsszenarien:*

●  Steigende Speicherauslastung bei der Verwendung von Rezepturen 
Wenn Sie in Rezepturen Textlisten projektiert haben, dann kann es bei wiederholtem Bildwechsel in Bilder mit Rezepturanzeige zu steigender Speicherauslastung führen. 

Betroffene Geräte:  
–  TP 177 B 
–  OP 177B 
–  MP 177B 
–  TP 277 
–  OP 277 
–  MP 277 
–  MP 377 
–  Mobile Panels 177 
–  Mobile Panels 277 
–  WinCC flexible Runtime 

Gruss Daniel


----------



## gerryvel

*Update zu SP2*

*es gibt ganz frisch das Update3 zum SP2!*
Werde es heute mal installieren, da eine Projektierung bei der Konvertierung seine MPI-Schnittstelle "verloren" hatte, habe ein neues Projekt anlegen und alles rüberkopieren müssen


----------



## rostiger Nagel

gerryvel schrieb:


> *es gibt ganz frisch das Update3 zum SP2!*
> Werde es heute mal installieren, da eine Projektierung bei der Konvertierung seine MPI-Schnittstelle "verloren" hatte, habe ein neues Projekt anlegen und alles rüberkopieren müssen


 
frisch ist es nicht, aber lass es lieber http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39829


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> frisch ist es nicht, aber lass es lieber http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=39829


 
wollte ich auch grade anmerken -> zudem habe ich von dem "Problem" mit dem Update 3 (die heißen ja nicht mehr Hotfix ) gar nichts gewusst...

Mir reicht´s jetzt langsam auch bald! (aber das sagen wir ja schon soo lange)


----------



## rostiger Nagel

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Mir reicht´s jetzt langsam auch bald! (aber das sagen wir ja schon soo lange)


 
Deshalb kommt ja bald das TIA Portal, dann haben wir ein neues Produkt,
mit dem selben Problemen und wir sagen wie damals bei ProTool wie toll doch
Flexibel war. Am liebsten waren mir da noch die OP393-II da konnte mann
alles mit Datenbausteinen lösen und brauchte keine Projetierungssoftware.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Schöne Aussichten also...

Wobei -> bei WinCC flexible war ja schon der ganze Aufbau eine Fehlkonstruktion die sich im Nachhinein (offensichtlich) nicht mehr korigieren ließ.

Beim TIA Portal sieht das (anscheinend) etwas anders aus -> nur muss das auch erst mal anständig umgesetzt werden, und hier herrschen wohl berechtigte Zweifel.

Lassen wir uns halt mal die Demo vorführen - und ich wette da gibts irgend was um den Umstieg zu versüßen denn irgendwie müssen ja die Betatester angelockt werden


----------



## rostiger Nagel

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> - und ich wette da gibts irgend was um den Umstieg zu versüßen denn irgendwie müssen ja die Betatester angelockt werden


 
Gibt es tatsächlich, alle Kunden die Sepp 7 prof mit Wartung haben, be-
kommen das TIA-Portal umsonst. Umsteiger von Sepp 7 Standard, auf
prof bekommen ein besonders Preiswertes angebot. Wir haben das gemacht.
Sämmtliche Wartungsverträge gekündigt und umgeschlüsselt, gestern hab
ich einen ganzen Karton voll Software bekommen.

Ich frage mich gerade, warum haben wir uns das angetan...


----------



## gerryvel

Aha, danke für den Hinweis zum Update3, ich dachte es gibt immer noch HF ....neue Namen wie die neuen Besen, die kehren besser ? :razz:


----------



## rs-plc-aa

na anscheinend kehren die auch nicht besser...

Das mit dem Versüßen geht sicher noch nen Zacken weiter als nur das Programm "günstig" zu verteilen -> wahrscheinlich in Form von "unterstützter Hardware" die nur noch mit dem TIA-Portal projektiert werden kann und entweder preiswerter oder funktionsträchtiger sein wird als das was noch mit der jetztigen Software geht... (natürlich in einem gewissen Zeitraum betrachtet)


----------



## rostiger Nagel

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> na anscheinend kehren die auch nicht besser...
> 
> Das mit dem Versüßen geht sicher noch nen Zacken weiter als nur das Programm "günstig" zu verteilen -> wahrscheinlich in Form von "unterstützter Hardware" die nur noch mit dem TIA-Portal projektiert werden kann und entweder preiswerter oder funktionsträchtiger sein wird als das was noch mit der jetztigen Software geht... (natürlich in einem gewissen Zeitraum betrachtet)


 
so was ich gehört habe gibt es zur drives neue Panels, eins wurde schon
bei uns im Hause gezeigt. Diese sind dann nur noch mit dem TIA-Portal zu
Projektieren.


----------



## rs-plc-aa

Ja genau so in der Art lag meine Vermutung :TOOL:


----------

